# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Doe mee aan gezondheidonderzoek en win VVV-bon!

## Student1990

Hallo allemaal!

Ik ben bezig met een onderzoek over gezondheid voor mijn masterscriptie. Het is een onderzoekje wat ongeveer 8 minuutjes duurt, en waarmee je kans maakt op een VVV-bon!

Jullie zouden mij er heel erg mee helpen als jullie dit zouden willen invullen, via de onderstaande link:
https://vuass.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_3F5YxppNhgCT72l

Alvast bedankt!

----------

